# 2 month old Roborovski, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Contact/organisation details: Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Near Southampton
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Roborovski
Sex: Female
Age(s): 2months approx
Name(s): Ki

Neutered: N/A
De-flea'ed: N/A
Wormed: N/A
Vaccinated: N/A

Reason for rehoming: We offered rescue back up for Ki, originally from Animals In Need.
Temperament: Friendly, though difficult to handle as with any Robo. Very quick!
Medical problems: None
Neutering - Where applicable, animals should be neutered unless for medical reasons. Can this be guaranteed?: N/a for this species

Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Has the animal been assessed?: Yes
Transport available: Local and further afield dependent on availability of volunteers.

Other: Ki is exceedingly cute and very quick on her feet! She is a lone hammie and would be better homed by herself as introductions can be risky.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

How far afield can you deliver??

xx


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We don't deliver outside of Hampshire, we have to rely on volunteers for transport runs to get rodents to homes further afield.

You are welcome to go through the process but there may be a delay while we organise a run. If you pm me your email address I will email you a form.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Ki is now homed x


----------

